# Lowering my dosage



## SFGiants (Jan 19, 2022)

To help combat blood counts and at the age of 53 I am now willing to lower my dosage even more.

On 140mg a week tested 820ng
On 120mg a week tested 694ng

Going to lower it to 100mg a week!

Last time I tried 100mg a week in 2019 I tested 542ng


----------



## Send0 (Jan 19, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> To help combat blood counts and at the age of 53 I am now willing to lower my dosage even more.
> 
> On 140mg a week tested 820ng
> On 120mg a week tested 694ng
> ...


That's at the trough? So your peak could theoretically be in the low 800's?

I know most here would freak and say thats too low, but IMO this is a good level to live at for health and longevity.

Look forward to seeing your new results at the lower dose. We are all different, but references like this are helpful to see.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 19, 2022)

I agree. I would say someone who want to feel well and healthy. The 5-700ng range is where it is at.. that is within normal for a 53 year old man.. 
being at 2000+ for most of us around here for long periods is not sustainable. At some point we will need to back it down… at 300mg a week I run around 1100. My urologist is ok with this number. He would like to see it lower but after having bloods come back at 3600, he will except 1100. 
At 100mg a week it’s a good way to live. I asked my dr about a year ago if I wanted to come off trt and see what my body would do. He told me at this point in my life I would never even come close to recovering. I will have to poke until i eventually get to a age we’re I won’t mind not having testosterone. Maybe around 80. If I make it that long.. he did say if I ran normal trt like you I would have been able to give it a go. 
My wife worries because we are getting older. Me 46 her 44. She worries as we get older and my hormones stay strong and hers start to lose. It makes her feel sad. I told her she can do HRT also. Hey maybe she will at some point. Again I am sorry I am off topic.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 19, 2022)

It’s not like u look
Good
At any dose so
Might as well


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 19, 2022)

Send0 said:


> That's at the trough? So your peak could theoretically be in the low 800's?
> 
> I know most here would freak and say thats too low, but IMO this is a good level to live at for health and longevity.
> 
> Look forward to seeing your new results at the lower dose. We are all different, but references like this are helpful to see.


All those test are dome 7 days after last injection.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 19, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> All those test are dome 7 days after last injection.


Ah, so once a week inject? That makes those numbers even better IMO.

I'm moving to test-u myself. Going to start with 2 week injects, and see if I can work my way up to 4 week.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 19, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Ah, so once a week inject? That makes those numbers even better IMO.
> 
> I'm moving to test-u myself. Going to start with 2 week injects, and see if I can work my way up to 4 week.


Yeah, test c weekly.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jan 20, 2022)

At 55 I run similar (1/2 a cc, split over 2-3 pins) and depending on the lab, that's either 125 or 150 a week.
Last test a few months back on 125 mg I was also in the 800's. I didn't do well the time I tried running higher test. Libido was ridiculous, couldn't focus on anything else and Hematocrit went up, lipids tanked, anxiety went way up, glucose went up, etc. I feel perfect at this dose (and my bloods are great) and its not like I'm growing (or shouldn't be) at 55 anyways.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 20, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> At 55 I run similar (1/2 a cc, split over 2-3 pins) and depending on the lab, that's either 125 or 150 a week.
> Last test a few months back on 125 mg I was also in the 800's. I didn't do well the time I tried running higher test. Libido was ridiculous, couldn't focus on anything else and Hematocrit went up, lipids tanked, anxiety went way up, glucose went up, etc. I feel perfect at this dose (and my bloods are great) and its not like I'm growing (or shouldn't be) at 55 anyways.


Yeah, always felt like shit on heavy cycles unless in the gym or bed lol.

Quality of life is where it at now for me.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jan 20, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Yeah, always felt like shit on heavy cycles unless in the gym or bed lol.
> 
> Quality of life is where it at now for me.


I didn't want to feel great for 1-2 hours a day (in the gym) the 22-23 hours (rest of day) like shit.
Plus I didn't like seeing those changes in bloods, not at my age.

Doesn't bother some people (bad bloods) but I don't like it. Probably just because of some piss-poor family history.

My father was 1 of 12 kids, 8 died before age 50 (he was 47) the rest died before age 70.
All from cancer, diabetes, heart disease, etc. (It seems like I mostly got my Ma's family gene's (I hope) they have longevity...


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 20, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> I didn't want to feel great for 1-2 hours a day (in the gym) the 22-23 hours (rest of day) like shit.
> Plus I didn't like seeing those changes in bloods, not at my age.
> 
> Doesn't bother some people (bad bloods) but I don't like it. Probably just because of some piss-poor family history.
> ...



Better safe than sorry when it comes to pre dispositions like that


----------



## Yano (Jan 20, 2022)

I realize at my age what I'm doing is about a mile beyond foolish. See what happens after this summer If I get a meet and a shot at the state record this year I'm going to stay on with what i'm doing, once I get past that and over my second childhood or midlife crisis what ever this is , i'll slow back down stick with a normal TRT dose , I know at 55 I can't do this forever , I just really really suck at getting old.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 20, 2022)

Im 38. Started TRT and blasting at 35. I realized real fast that the blasting just want for me. I run a 500 mg blast once a year now. Cant even run var bc it raises my BP more than Im comfortable with. My recent bout of post covid syndrome reinforces more than ever that health is all that matters. 

Smart move SF


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 20, 2022)

Even for young guys it’s always best to take the lowest dose that will give you the results that you want.  You see these 180 lb 20 somethings taking 1g of test and 800mg of deca and it’s like, what?  Why?

I remember reading a study that said the difference in athletic performance and muscle growth was negligible between testosterone levels within the normal range.  Lowering your dose is smart. I might dial mine back pretty soon.


----------



## 69nites (Jan 20, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Ah, so once a week inject? That makes those numbers even better IMO.
> 
> I'm moving to test-u myself. Going to start with 2 week injects, and see if I can work my way up to 4 week.


And here I am pinning ED thinking nothing of it.


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 20, 2022)

69nites said:


> And here I am pinning ED thinking nothing of it.


----------



## 69nites (Jan 21, 2022)

The opposite. If I'm in trt dose I don't want to use a thick needle or leave an injection depot, the two things that cause scar tissue. .1mL ed with a 27g needle I could inject literally anywhere.

Less frequent injections=more scar tissue.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 21, 2022)

69nites said:


> The opposite. If I'm in trt dose I don't want to use a thick needle or leave an injection depot, the two things that cause scar tissue. .1mL ed with a 27g needle I could inject literally anywhere.
> 
> Less frequent injections=more scar tissue.


I inject once a week with a 1 inch 25g


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 21, 2022)

Subcutaneous for TRT. No scar tissue. Supposedly better uptake and lowered E2


----------



## Bang53 (Jan 26, 2022)

I am 70 and my RBC(6.99),ALT(101) and AST(101) with TRT dose of 150 migs of Test E300 and has been even higher when  I throw in some NPP during  the summer months when I want to add a little extra bang. Just got out of the hospital last month when I contracted Pneumonia, they found a blood cloth in my leg that scared the shit out of me. After backing the TestE to 120 migs ALT AST and RBC is back in the correct range. This summer I plan to do the same Stack at higher dosages but to mitigate any medical issues I will also add Eliquis as a blood thinner. What I learned as an Engineer is that as you learn about how a system works you can tweak it to get absolute max performance w/o destroying it. So guys if at some point during the summer you stop hearing from me then I will be training at the local gym “on the other side” of da silvery moon😃


----------



## Bang53 (Jan 26, 2022)

69nites said:


> The opposite. If I'm in trt dose I don't want to use a thick needle or leave an injection depot, the two things that cause scar tissue. .1mL ed with a 27g needle I could inject literally anywhere.
> 
> Less frequent injections=more scar tissue.


I think you meant “Less frequent injections=less scar tissue” right champ. I use a 29awg needle but I heat the oil to lessen the viscosity so it flows easier. The problem with lower awg needles are that they are too short and if you are not lean enough they can cause a nasty infection if the gear is deposited between the dermis and the intended muscle. Otherwise brilliant way to avoid scar tissue that traditional 23awg needles create.👍


----------

